# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  Import فایل Json در Mongo نسخه Shell

## persianboy1993

سلام و احترام

سوال من اینه چطور میتونم یه فایل جیسون رو داخل مانگو ایمپورت کنم ؟

من mongo رو نصب کردم و از طریق cmd بهش وصل شدم بر خلاف پیش فرض mongo رو در E:\DB\bin نصب کردم و یک فولدر هم بصورت E:\data ساختم 

در آدرس https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mongodb/docs-assets/primer-dataset/dataset.json یک Collection نمونه بنام Restaurants هست 

که داخل سایت اصلی مانگو برای import بهش ارجا داده شده و من Collection رو هم از طریق دستور db.createCollection("restaurants") ساختم

در دستور import چنین کدی هستش : mongoimport --db test --collections restaurants --file primer-dataset.json 

ولی وقتی من دستور رو طبق منوآل داکومنت سایت وارد میکنم با ارور مواجه میشم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام و احترام
> 
> سوال من اینه چطور میتونم یه فایل جیسون رو داخل مانگو ایمپورت کنم ؟
> 
> من mongo رو نصب کردم و از طریق cmd بهش وصل شدم بر خلاف پیش فرض mongo رو در E:\DB\bin نصب کردم و یک فولدر هم بصورت E:\data ساختم 
> 
> در آدرس https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mongodb/docs-assets/primer-dataset/dataset.json یک Collection نمونه بنام Restaurants هست 
> 
> که داخل سایت اصلی مانگو برای import بهش ارجا داده شده و من Collection رو هم از طریق دستور db.createCollection("restaurants") ساختم
> ...


با چه اروری مواجه می شوید؟

----------


## persianboy1993

با این ارور : 

Untitled.png

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با این ارور : 
> 
> Untitled.png



آرگومان --collections اشتباه است و --collection درست است.

----------


## persianboy1993

باز هم همون ارور رو میده :(

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> باز هم همون ارور رو میده :(


شما در خط فرمان مانگو دی بی در حال اجرای mongoimport هستین که اشتباه است. از خط فرمان mongo خارج شوید و به خط فرمان سیستم عامل برگردید و در پوشه جاری دستور را دوباره بنویسید.

----------


## persianboy1993

ممنون جواب داد خیلی لطف کردید دوست عزیز همونطور که گفتید ابتدا تو یه cmd دیگه کانکت شدم بعدش تو Cmd جدید فقط دستور رو اجرا کردم و فایل import شد
Untitled.png

----------

